# Xigmatek Alfar Window Cabinet



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

Has anybody bought Xigmatek Alfar Window cabinet? How is the cable management features in the cabinet? Is the cabinet good enough for a medium built? OK or not?

For reference:*i.imgur.com/b8CLKXI.jpg


----------

